# Sprint vs. Verizon



## clamman (Mar 23, 2013)

Getting ready to buy a "smartphone " for my kid........*Question: from your experience, Do you recommend Sprint or Verizon ?*

I would appreciate any and all input.....Thanks in advance for your opinion and advice


----------



## redbug (Mar 24, 2013)

i have been with Verizon for 15 years and counting. i travel all across the country fishing tournaments and have NEVER had an issue with getting a signal.
when I get to the pre event meeting i am always letting the other anglers borrow my phone to let their families know they made it safe.


----------



## TOY BOAT (Mar 24, 2013)

I have had both, both work well but the cost is insane for individual plans. My wife and I use Straight talk through Walmart. We have two phones with unlimited talk, text, and data plans for less than the cost of one individual plan through the other guys. And depending on which phone you choose, you will either be on the Sprint, or Verizon network. Individual unlimited plans are just $45 per month. You can do a pre paid card, or you can have automatic payments. You can also buy on line, or at a Walmart. I had Sprint right before, and I get the same service I did before because my phone is on the Sprint network.
https://www.straighttalk.com/wps/po..._dwoLwsAde6N8A!!/dl4/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/


----------



## clamman (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys ! Appreciate the info.

I was told that Verizon and Sprint SHARE the same cell towers ( that Sprint actually owns the majority of 4G towers and Verizon actualy owns more location towers....so apparently in 2011 they signed a contract to "share" towers and cells.) Don't know how true this is, but I must say, I have never seen an ad from Verizon that bashes Sprint....however, they always point out their superiority over ATT and T-Mobile ! 

If this is all true, Sprint has a much cheaper family plan , with UNLIMITED data, and unlimited everything else, for the same price ($30 per phone) as Verizon charges for only 2 GB of DATA !


----------



## redbug (Mar 25, 2013)

what ever plan you choose check for group discounts through your employer or bank verizon gives me 20% off and wells fargo gives 25% someone told me


----------



## clamman (Mar 25, 2013)

Great advice! Thank you .


----------



## perchin (Apr 6, 2013)

clamman said:


> Thanks Guys ! Appreciate the info.
> 
> I was told that Verizon and Sprint SHARE the same cell towers ( that Sprint actually owns the majority of 4G towers and Verizon actualy owns more location towers....so apparently in 2011 they signed a contract to "share" towers and cells.) Don't know how true this is, but I must say, I have never seen an ad from Verizon that bashes Sprint....however, they always point out their superiority over ATT and T-Mobile !
> 
> If this is all true, Sprint has a much cheaper family plan , with UNLIMITED data, and unlimited everything else, for the same price ($30 per phone) as Verizon charges for only 2 GB of DATA !



False... most towers are owned by American Towers, Crown Castle, and SBA.
Verizon only owns about 1,400 in the entire US and Sprint only owns 242 in the entire US.
https://www.wirelessestimator.com/t_content.cfm?pagename=US-Cell-Tower-Companies-Complete-List
Sprint does not own the majority of anything really. They used to only have 4G service through 3rd party carriers like Clearwire Wireless.

They do "share" the towers with every other company there is though, as they all have to lease space on the tower and space on the property surrounding the tower.


----------



## JGibson (May 5, 2013)

Sprint here. I was on Verizon a few months back and my wife went to sprint. We found that were she works, the Verizon did not have any signal at all but with Sprint she gets a very good signal so we switched. 



> And depending on which phone you choose, you will either be on the Sprint, or Verizon network.



For Straight Talk. I was told that if you are buying the cards to add your minutes, it's the type of card you buy that determines the network you are on. The cards come in two versions, the USA pic is in two different colors, Red is Verizon, Blue is Sprint.


----------

